# Crap bike



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 23, 2017)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/atq/6189045126.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2017)

I saw that last night.  Looks like crap but it's a cool bike, especially if someone can save the fork.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>



sucker!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I saw that last night.  Looks like crap but it's a cool bike, especially if someone can save the fork.



You should be a lot more excited over this...

I shoulda known


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 23, 2017)

???
http://m.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ANTIQUE-...ONE-BICYCLE-/201962566678?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

I knew I saw that bent springer somewhere before. Damn it


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> sucker!



Why did you call my son a *^#*sucker?    That's not very nice talking to a minor that way


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2017)

This is just a successful attempt to get mike back for his failed attempt on his bluebird prank.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> This is just a successful attempt to get mike back for his failed attempt on his bluebird prank.



I didn't post it! All I did was push Steve to do it. It did get more than a few Cabe members tho. Jacka$$


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2017)

Well, this wasn't my idea I just gave him a helping hand.   Oh, you are the only idiot that fell for it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Well, this wasn't my idea I just gave him a helping hand.   Oh, you are the only idiot that fell for it.



I'd rather be an idiot than a dumbass that missed out on a potential deal.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd rather be an idiot than a dumbass that missed out on a potential deal.



Well congrats,  I'm pretty sure you'll little bit of both.   Lol

Love ya Mikey


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Jun 23, 2017)

Allie Gallisha.....loooool


----------



## kreika (Jun 23, 2017)

And it's Friday. Play nice boys.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2017)

@fordmike65  Do you still need Steve to pick it up for you?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

All I saw was a bike and a number. U guys suck.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 23, 2017)

Teee heeee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Teee heeee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Teee-Heee indeed


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2017)

And I was willing to pick it up for him.. well played.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2017)

Ha!  I like the thread title


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Teee-Heee indeed
> View attachment 486232




Yawn..... that's your Only comeback as of late... get some new material


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2017)

Its still a good one. You gonna sport a Romp-Him next?? Freak...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Antique Bike Colson Defentder & other of Mother's monarchs - $135 (DEL MAR HEIGHTS)  *




Gotcha at Mike
Mom and me decided we're going to hang on to these we've decided after watching pickers last nite


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2017)

This is getting weird!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 486232




whole lotta Mangina going on there :eek:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 23, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> whole lotta Mangina going on there :eek:




I like how Mike cropped out my hot girlfriend so he could have something to jerk to... ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Its still a good one. You gonna sport a Romp-Him next?? Freak...




Thanks Mike, I can never un-see this.......


----------



## Nashman (Jun 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Teee-Heee indeed
> View attachment 486232



Killer legs.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 24, 2017)

Nashman said:


> Killer legs.....




That's what my girl tells me haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's what my tgirl tells me haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Jun 24, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Thanks Mike, I can never un-see this.......



 Rompers.... I just don't get it. Looks like they are for gals? or YMCA?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2017)

Nashman said:


> Rompers.... I just don't get it. Looks like they are for gals? or YMCA?




It's a Cali thing. All the really neat stuff originates in Cali so it'll be a few months before the trend hits Canada.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Intense One (Jun 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Well congrats,  I'm pretty sure you'll little bit of both.   Lol
> 
> Love ya Mikey



Sounds like love to me!


----------



## Intense One (Jun 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Teee-Heee indeed
> View attachment 486232



Must have borrowed his wife's dress while his clothes were in the washer.  Scary!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 26, 2017)

Intense One said:


> Must have borrowed his wife's dress while his clothes were in the washer.  Scary!




Nah... when that happens I just J Edgar Hoover it.... bra and panties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Jun 27, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> It's a Cali thing. All the really neat stuff originates in Cali so it'll be a few months before the trend hits Canada.



ONLY certain parts of Canada, light in the loafers spots...ha! Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------

